# En de televisie 's avonds houdt zijn visie



## CarlitosMS

Hallo iedereen

Ik zou graag weten of deze transcriptie correct is.
Dit fragment komt uit het liedje "De zakeman" van Zjef Vanuytsel.

Met de regelmaat van een klok
Naar zijn werk en naar zijn hok
En de televisie 's avonds houdt met vissen

Hier kunt u dit fragment beluisteren: http://www.muziekweb.nl/Link/HAX2133

Groetjes aan iedereen
Carlos M.S.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Je transcriptie lijkt correct, maar inhoudelijk slaat het nergens op. Ik kan er echter ook niets anders van maken.


----------



## YellowOnline

"Houten kop" of "Zotte morgen" had ik nog verwacht, maar dit is toch een obscuur kleinkunstnummer van Zjef Vanuytsel!

Neen, hij zingt wel degelijk iets anders. Als men jouw transcriptie leest gaat men wel automatisch "... houdt met vissen" verstaan  Wat hij precies zingt heb ik na een half uur naar dezelfde seconde te luisteren spijtig genoeg nog niet begrepen en zijn teksten zijn nergens terug te vinden. Ik heb dat fragment geknipt en 50% vertraagd met pitchcorrectie, en ik meen wat medeklinkers te horen die op het eerste gehoor ontsnappen. Ik vul ze heel even in de tekst die nu verstaan wordt in (het resultaat is iets onbestaands natuurlijk): "houd[s]t v[r]i[n?]sse". Ik kan ook niet uitsluiten dat er hier maar één woord is dat klinkt als twee woorden door de zang - maar wat precies heb ik nog niet ontcijferd. Wordt ongetwijfeld vervolgd.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Ik denk dat hij zingt "En de televisie 's avonds houdt me bezig", maar ik ben niet 100% daarvan zeker.


----------



## AllegroModerato

CarlitosMS said:


> Ik denk dat hij zingt "En de televisie 's avonds houdt me bezig", maar ik ben niet 100% daarvan zeker.



In dat geval is de uitspraak wel heel vreemd. Ik kan het er in ieder geval niet in terughoren. Het klopt ook niet met het perspectief. De zanger zingt in de derde persoon over de zakenman die naar zijn werk en zijn hok gaat. Het zou vreemd (maar niet onmogelijk) zijn als hij vervolgens zou zeggen: "En de televisie houdt MIJ bezig".

Ik vrees dat we nog even verder moeten puzzelen.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Misschien: En de televisie 's avonds houdt _zijn _vissen?

Met het beeld dat hij een aquarium heeft waar hij 's avonds naar staart?


----------



## Peterdg

En de televisie 's avonds als maîtresse.


----------



## YellowOnline

Ja, Peterdg, dàt is het!


----------



## AllegroModerato

Peterdg said:


> En de televisie 's avonds als maîtresse.


----------

